# Sears Leaf Blower - how to disassemble



## imidazol97 (May 5, 2009)

I have a Sears Blower 358.797990 that is more than 15 years old, I believe.

How do I remove the case to get at the return spring for the rope. It pulls out and sticks and doesn't go back in. I sprayed silicon lube into that area and it seemed to help for a while. But I believe I need to take apart the case. 

But which screws?

This is a link to the Sears page--it's blurry, but someone may be able to help me.
Thanks.

It won't let me post a link because I haven't posted before.


----------



## imidazol97 (May 5, 2009)

*Link*

I'll try to post a link now.


http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...rtsdirect.com/lis_png/PLDM/10034306-00001.png


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Remove part #97. Then remove the impeller part #92. 4 screws then hold part #90 onto the cases #13 & 14. 5 screws then hold on part #78. Once removed you can get to the recoil.


----------



## imidazol97 (May 5, 2009)

*What lube for recoil parts?*



hankster said:


> Remove part #97. Then remove the impeller part #92. 4 screws then hold part #90 onto the cases #13 & 14. 5 screws then hold on part #78. Once removed you can get to the recoil.



What's the right lubricant to use on the recoil parts when I get it all disassembled?


----------



## imidazol97 (May 5, 2009)

hankster said:


> Remove part #97. Then remove the impeller part #92. 4 screws then hold part #90 onto the cases #13 & 14. 5 screws then hold on part #78. Once removed you can get to the recoil.



How do I get the impeller off. I've soaked the bolt and nut with JB. 

Is there a special tool to hold the bolt with the one side that's flattened?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

no lubricant, clean it out the best you can, and put it back together dry

all lubricant will do is collect more crap quicker and you'll be back to where you are now


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

most blowers you have to break the entire case apart to get anywhere 

as far as bolt removal. try this: take out the spark plug. take some old starter rope (or rope about that size) [NOTE: you might need up to 3+ feet of it.] push the rope into the cylinder till you cant really push anymore in. now SLOWLY turn the bolt. i think the threads are reverse... meaning left handed.


----------

